# Farmall H Flat Tire Question



## Doggone (Jun 10, 2010)

Greetings - I am brand new to this forum and quite enthusiastic to participate. I have a Farmall H Tractor with a flat (doesn't want to take and hold and air). I would like to remove the wheel and take it to a nearby Tractor Shop to have a new tube put in. Question: As I was checking the wheel out it appeared that the wheel could be taken off as, just the "rim" and tire only, or the entire thing - tire, wheel and "center/hub" - Might anyone know if I can proceed with just the rim vs. the whole wheel. Also, are the batteries on these tractors typically 12v or 6v - mine has 3 cells on top? Thanks in advance - Doggone...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum doggone!


----------



## Farmall 560 (Jun 9, 2010)

Doggone most tire dealers around here prefer to do tractor tires while on the tractor, it's easier for them. That means either you get it to them or have them come to you which means a service call. still easier than taking it off


----------



## Doggone (Jun 10, 2010)

User Farmall 560 - thanks a bunch for that bit of advice - I guess a service call will be in order; I really wasn't looking forward to wrestling with the whole wheel business anyhow....


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If its the front tire, I'd just take the rim off and not the center hub. There should be three bolts holding them on. You can adjust your front track width depending on how you bolt the rims to the hubs. I widened mine out a bit for more stability as I don't do cultivating anymore with it. If it is a rear tire, leave it on the tractor and have a shop come out and do it for you.

All Farmall H's were originally wired as 6 volts. M's were as well. If the battery has 3 cells, it is a 6v battery. Also note that the system is wired Positive ground, which is backwards from any modern tractors, cars, lawnmowers, etc. The positive cable goes to ground, the negative one goes to your start button and from there to the starter. Do not hook it up backwards! :naah:


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

i would agree wiht the other guys if you getting rears just call them and have them come out, or ask them wich they would prefer , we have done it both ways , 350 , 656, 686 , 5130


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Youv'e not lived until youv'e had you butt kicked by a rear tractor tire filled with ballast. I would remove it from the center lug nuts and load it on a tralier and take it to the tire shop, they may need to remove the tire from the rim to inspect the rim for rough spots that may have caused the flat, it's hard to inspect the rim with the tire on the rim. And you'll save your self the service call trip charge. Good Luck:lmao:


----------

